# Howdy



## Elvis (Nov 25, 2007)

I actually started posting here last night, but I suppose I ought to introduce myself.
I'mDean, I'm 44, live near Seattle and have had an interest in aircraft since I can remember.
Although I don't work in the industry, both my father and my older brother did their time in the USAF.
My father had some great stories about the planes he encountered during his hitch, which lasted from the mid 40's to the mid 60's.
We have an airfield over here called Pane Field.
Every year they have an airshow and all the planes used to fly over Mom and Dad's house on the way there.
I swear Dad had a story to tell about each and every one of those planes that flew over.
From riding "space available" in a C-124 ("Ol' Shakey" he'd call it), to watching a _P-80_ play "catch me if you can" with a whole squardron of P-51's (used to piss 'em off, too!  ).
His stories were the start of my love of aircraft, and especially military aircraft.
From there I just did my own "research".

Anyway, I've lived in this area most of my life and also have an interest in music (I'm a drummer), firearms and the local history of the area I live in (which, after this many years, I'm beginning to become a part of!  )




Elvis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Elvis.... You'll enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## v2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Elvis. Greetings from Poland!


----------



## mkloby (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome from Jacksonville, NC


----------



## Marcel (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought Elvis sang and played guitar  Welcome Elvis


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Elvis, glad to see you made it back to this side of the "Pearly Gates" after all these years or were you really hiding out in 'Vegas? Now on the serious side, I just had an idea. Do you think you could get your Dad to sign on and tell some of his stories?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Elvis, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Elvis (Nov 26, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Hi Elvis, glad to see you made it back to this side of the "Pearly Gates" after all these years or were you really hiding out in 'Vegas? Now on the serious side, I just had an idea. Do you think you could get your Dad to sign on and tell some of his stories?


Thanks, nice to be back. 
With my Dad, it would be more like he'd tell me and I'd transcribe it to here.
Unfortunately, he died in 1994.  

Right off hand, I remember him telling me about when he was stationed at Itami air base in Japan and some kid was working on one of the 51's.
Apparently, they had both Allison and R-R powered planes at the base and the throttle controls are reversed, between those two engines.
They must've been doing a tune-up, because the kid started the engine, thinking he had the thorttle set to idle.
...unfortunately, on that plane, the setting he had it at was wide open.
Dad thinks the kid probably panicked for a second and it was just long enough for the plane to pick up its tail and jump the chalks...and "roll" straight into a building that was maybe 50 feet away.
Dad showed me the pics he took of the aftermath . _Ew_. 
The kid was ok and, amazingly, there was only minor damage to the plane (mostly the prop), but it went right through a brick wall and buried almost the whole engine nacele (sp?) inside the office.
Apparently, someone was working in there and heard the plane.
They ducked under their desk just about the time it came crashing through, which pretty much stalled the engine.
I guess the blades missed that person by only a few inches.

Thanks to all for the warm welcome.
It's appreciated...and Marcel, its the darndest thing.
I spent all that time in heaven playing my guitar and singing, but when I came back, I was a drummer!
...beats me, too!  





Elvis


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Greetings from a Swede in Scotland...you'll enjoy yourself here in the cuckoo's nest....pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2007)

Hallo Elvis,
Welcome to the forum.Stay with us for longer,please and enjoy.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Elvis


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome Elvis.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 27, 2007)

Howdy from Texas. Sounds like you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 28, 2007)

Elvis said:


> It's appreciated...and Marcel, its the darndest thing.
> I spent all that time in heaven playing my guitar and singing, but when I came back, I was a drummer!
> ...beats me, too!
> 
> Elvis



We already have some guitarists, myself being one. Now, if one could play the bass, with you as drummer, we'll only need a singer to start our own warbirds band  I believe Adler used to sing in a metal band, but I'm not sure


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2007)

I sang in a metal hair band for 10 yrs - use to have a Robert Plant voice but sounds like Dylan now.


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to the club.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Emac44 (Dec 1, 2007)

G'day Dean aka Elvis. Welcome to the site


----------



## Heinz (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey mate. Indeed I'm another muso. Guitar is my weapon of choice 

Enjoy your stay


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2007)

Marcel said:


> We already have some guitarists, myself being one. Now, if one could play the bass, with you as drummer, we'll only need a singer to start our own warbirds band  I believe Adler used to sing in a metal band, but I'm not sure





Yeah I can do some good Metal Vocals. Now having said that I am not a singer. I can do some very good metal vocals however with a good growl similiar to an old Hetfield.


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 2, 2007)

Howdy Dean! 8)


----------



## Elvis (Dec 3, 2007)

LAWNK EYELANT?!

Dad was born in Roslyn and grew up in Port Washington.
His brother (my uncle) had a house in Glen Cove for years. I believe his wife still lives there.

...tell me, do kids still ice skate on Long Island Sound in the winter months?

Dad told me he did that when he was a kid. 
This coincided with a "discussion" we had where I proclaimed that salt water doesn't freeze (hey, that's what the science teacher told me  ).




Elvis


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

Elvis said:


> This coincided with a "discussion" we had where I proclaimed that salt water doesn't freeze (hey, that's what the science teacher told me  ). Elvis



Tell that to the skippers that sail the north Atlantic.. Horsefeathers !
I've seen lots of "salt spray" freeze in the riggin'...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah I can do some good Metal Vocals. Now having said that I am not a singer. I can do some very good metal vocals however with a good growl similiar to an old Hetfield.



Ah, that's all we need, you can sing with Njaco, Elvis does drums and Heinz and I divide bass-guitar and 6-string, we'll have a band already. Now a place in the middle to practice, lets see, Elvis and Njaco from the US, me from NL, you from Germany, Heinz from down under, i hope you can grunt under water in the middle of the indian ocean


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2007)

call ourselves the "Rainbow Coalition"? or the "Melting Pot"?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Ah, that's all we need, you can sing with Njaco, Elvis does drums and Heinz and I divide bass-guitar and 6-string, we'll have a band already. Now a place in the middle to practice, lets see, Elvis and Njaco from the US, me from NL, you from Germany, Heinz from down under, i hope you can grunt under water in the middle of the indian ocean



Just tell me when!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

Be a lot of Yodeling then, eh? Or oompa music?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2007)

I've been practicing my Gregorian Chants!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2007)

Njaco said:


> I've been practicing my Gregorian Chants!



That'll sound nice in the salty water  Better learn some sea-men's songs


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2007)

blub blub


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 4, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Tell that to the skippers that sail the north Atlantic.. Horsefeathers !
> I've seen lots of "salt spray" freeze in the riggin'...
> Charles



If I remember right salt brings the freezing temp of water down to approx.12 degrees F.


----------



## Elvis (Dec 15, 2007)

Njaco said:


> call ourselves the "Rainbow Coalition"? or the "Melting Pot"?


I used to be in a band that was called "Late for Dinner".

  


Elvis


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2007)

Elvis said:


> I used to be in a band that was called "Late for Dinner".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know a band called "Tonight free beer". Imagine that on a sign in a pub


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2007)

I know a few bands names we couldn't print here but were posted on signs in front of the nighclubs they were performing. Cracked me up!


----------



## Elvis (Dec 17, 2007)

Marcel said:


> I know a band called "Tonight free beer". Imagine that on a sign in a pub


I may know the drummer in that band, from another forum.
Its been several years now, but there was a thread at a forum, asking for band name suggestions.
One guy mentioned that he always wanted to play in a band that only did one nighters, and call it "_*Free Chicken and Beer*_".

That way, the marquee would always read, "Tonight Only, Free Chicken and Beer"

I always thought that was the best idea.  




Elvis


----------

